# Steel cutting on new Navy tugs



## Colin Parkinson (9 Oct 2020)

Steel cutting on new Navy tugs






https://twitter.com/CanadianForces/status/1309195208450609156


Some background
https://ral.ca/2019/06/25/robert-allan-ltd-to-design-new-tugs-for-the-canadian-navy/

Details of the selected NLT design include:

Length overall: 24.4 m
Beam, moulded: 11.25 m
Draft: 5.10 m
Bollard Pull: 60 T
Speed: 12 knots
Crew: 6


----------



## MilEME09 (9 Oct 2020)

Only 4? I do not know anything about port operations but that seems like a small number. How busy will these tugs be?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Oct 2020)

Technically, they are replacing six tugs: The five Glen class and the last remaining fire tug.

In practice, the fire tugs (when we had one on each coast) were never used in their capacity as tug boats during the week and regular working hours. They were only used as such - infrequently - outside working days/hours when the other tugs were secured alongside for the night/week-end. Since those new tugs have double capacity as fire tugs, it will simply be a matter of having one available at all times to cover the "fire" duty. 

As for tug work, you can look at them as replacing five tugs with four, however, the East coast fleet is now and for the foreseeable future, smaller than it was at the end of the Cold War, with eighteen warships (12x DDH, 2X AOR, 3x SSK and Cormorant). So reducing Halifax to 2 tugs vice 3 is not going to make much difference. Moreover, with three times the bollard pull capacity they can do more work more easily. 

Finally, you still have the light tugs (Ville class) to complement on both coasts.


----------



## Underway (13 Oct 2020)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Technically, they are replacing six tugs: The five Glen class and the last remaining fire tug.
> 
> In practice, the fire tugs (when we had one on each coast) were never used in their capacity as tug boats during the week and regular working hours. They were only used as such - infrequently - outside working days/hours when the other tugs were secured alongside for the night/week-end. Since those new tugs have double capacity as fire tugs, it will simply be a matter of having one available at all times to cover the "fire" duty.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  You only need four big tugs.  Three available and one on maintenance.  The smaller Ville tugs do lots of work and have no issues pushing a frigate around when in company with a big tug.  Generally there are only three tug crews available at a time anyways, barring a busy schedule.


----------



## OceanBonfire (9 Dec 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468997111635132434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469013174015905793


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Dec 2021)

So it’s back to Kort nozzles?  Are Voith-Schneider systems passé?


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Dec 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> So it’s back to Kort nozzles?  Are Voith-Schneider systems passé?











						Voith Schneider Propeller (VSP) | Voith
					

Combines propulsion and steering in one unit: The Voith Schneider Propeller and the new electric Voith Schneider Propeller




					voith.com
				











						Kort nozzle
					

A Kort nozzle is a hydrodynamically-designed shroud that encircles a ship’s propeller just outside the blade tips. The entire assembly…




					www.maritimeprofessional.com
				




I had to google


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> So it’s back to Kort nozzles?  Are Voith-Schneider systems passé?


Both systems are good, more horses for courses I suspect, the tugs often have to travel and many of the Voith-Schneider systems don't by design have lot of directional stability making them a pain to take anywhere.


----------



## BdaDug (3 Apr 2022)

Anyone know if this timeline is still on track?  

_The steel cutting for the first tug began in September 2020, with formal construction following in November 2020. The first two tugs are expected to be launched in April 2022 and June 2022, respectively, with first deliveries expected by the fall of 2022._


----------



## Greene (4 Apr 2022)

It seems like the first two are still due to be delivered this fall: More powerful tugboats coming to Auxiliary Fleet - Pacific Navy News


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jul 2022)

First one launched


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dana381 (16 Jul 2022)

What are they doing in this video. They launch it and then bring it back on land. Are they just testing for leaks? 

I'm assuming the concrete blocks are to simulate the weight of to be installed accessories. What accessories would those be?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jul 2022)

You are correct that it is a float test, to see both if any water leaks in or other liquids leak out (hence, the diver - as tanks would have been filed with coloured liquids to spot leaks).

Now that they find all is fine, they take it back out and start the hull painting task. 

As for the weights, they would simulate the weight of whinches, steel towing cables, cordage, shackles, anchor, anchor cables, chains, etc.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jul 2022)

Likely did some stability testing as well


----------



## Dana381 (16 Jul 2022)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> You are correct that it is a float test, to see both if any water leaks in or other liquids leak out (hence, the diver - as tanks would have been filed with coloured liquids to spot leaks).
> 
> Now that they find all is fine, they take it back out and start the hull painting task.
> 
> As for the weights, they would simulate the weight of whinches, steel towing cables, cordage, shackles, anchor, anchor cables, chains, etc.



Very interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Aug 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Likely did some stability testing as well


Stability of the boat or the crew? I am kidding....or am I?


----------

